# kerosen to clean paint brushes instead of paint thinner?



## AlWood (Apr 18, 2010)

OK, I feel terribly ashamed to be so ignorant on the subject, but here is my question anyway: can I clean paint brushes (used for oil-based fast-drying polyurethane) not by a paint thinner, but instead by a regular kerosene? What I use for finishing (no paint, no stain, nothing else) is a plain oil-based polyury (from Minwax), and I run out of paint thinner (well, whatever is left I'd rather use for real thinning of poliury), but have a huge can of never used kerosene... I understand, I'll need to clean the brushes in a water (?) after soaking them in kerosene; my concern is whether I may somehow contaminate the polyuri and/or mess up my finishing by the residaul kerosen...
Thanks from an ignorant
Al


----------



## Rob (Oct 31, 2006)

I use kerosene most of the time for all my brushes that have been used for any oil-based product. Have used gasoline also.
After they are thoroughly cleaned, spinned dry, I wash them thoroughly with warm water and Dawn detergent. I have never noticed any harm using either.


----------



## AlWood (Apr 18, 2010)

Rob said:


> I use kerosene most of the time for all my brushes that have been used for any oil-based product. Have used gasoline also.
> After they are thoroughly cleaned, spinned dry, I wash them thoroughly with warm water and Dawn detergent. I have never noticed any harm using either.


Rob, thanks! you saved my day! Dawn detergent -- what is that, any special stuff? would any detergent do?

Al


----------



## Rob (Oct 31, 2006)

Seems like every painter I talk to uses Dawn. Apparently, it really does have an ingredient in it that attacks oil and grease better than the other brands. I keep the huge pump variety jug next to the sink in my shop. 
I have heard about using it on some TV show also. I've used it for years with good results.


----------



## AlWood (Apr 18, 2010)

Rob said:


> Seems like every painter I talk to uses Dawn. Apparently, it really does have an ingredient in it that attacks oil and grease better than the other brands. I keep the huge pump variety jug next to the sink in my shop.
> I have heard about using it on some TV show also. I've used it for years with good results.


Rob, all right, I've got it now as a full set of what I need; thanks again.
Al


----------

